# Rocky Mountain Switch Ltd. Kette springt



## racefan (5. November 2007)

Hallo,ich bekomm es leider nicht hin das die kette stabil läuft , nach nem Sprung
springt die kette nen gang weiter das nervt übel.könnte da ne kettenführung abhilfe schaffen? wenn ja welche ist empfehlenswert?




Mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)

kommt drauf an was du ausgeben willst! ne truvativ boxguide ist hässlich und schwer funktionniert aber sehr gut und kostet nciht viel. e.thirteen und mrp sind schön, auch schwer und funktionnieren top und kosten viel. bommelmaster hier ausm forum baut welche aus carbon zu nem sehr guten preis. und die sind leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (5. November 2007)

racefan schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bekomm es leider nicht hin das die kette stabil läuft , nach nem Sprung
> springt die kette nen gang weiter das nervt übel.könnte da ne kettenführung abhilfe schaffen? wenn ja welche ist empfehlenswert?



Ne KeFü soll genau das verhindern.
Hatte ne Boxguide; wurde dann wegen des zu hohen Gewichts teilweise aus Carbon nachgebaut von mir (kann jeder selbst machen).
Jetzt e.13 light guide... was soll man sagen läuft noch perfekter und man sieht sie kaum hinter dem Bashguard. Gewicht stimmt ebenfalls und zudem kann man einen halbierten Bashguard von e.13 direkt an der KeFü montieren, was nochmal Gewicht spart.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2007)

Vielleicht liegt bei Dir auch "ghost shifting" vor - wenn Du einen Sprung machst, dann biegt es ein unsauber verlegtes Schaltseil um, und schon schaltet es.


----------



## neikless (5. November 2007)

fuer was bibts eigentlich den "switch fred" sowie div. "schaltung/kefue ..." freds ???


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2007)

Hast schon recht Niclas, aber ich wollte mal nichts sagen...

@racefan - fürs nächstemal weisst Du's besser.


----------



## racefan (6. November 2007)

thx für die antworten aber was sind freds??
freunde?
und was kostet so ne kefü aus carbon? hatte mich jetzt nach ner 
Race Face DIABOLUS Chainguide umgesehen,wie sind die ?


----------



## decolocsta (6. November 2007)

Also 1. gibt es 2 Unterforen für dein Problem
2. denk ich nicht das du mit einer Kefü (Kettenführung) weiter kommst, klingt schwer nach Ghost shifting, hast du mal ein Bild von deinem Antrieb, oder kannst du das Problem ein weniger genauer erklären, vllt. im richtigen Fred (Thread)...?


----------



## racefan (6. November 2007)

so bilder sind unten, ich möchte noch dazu sagen das ich über den Winter einige Umbauten vorhabe und zwar werde ich einige Teile austauschen Lenker und vorbau ,Kurbel und innenlager. Alles Diabolus ,Lenker u Vorbau hab ich schon da,
Kubel muss ich noch Bestellen aber aber mit dem Innenlager hab ich probs, weis nicht welches ich nehmen soll 
Und ist es möglich nen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen, hab schon oft gelesen das es nicht gehen soll ?


----------



## neikless (6. November 2007)

... das liegt ganz klar am reifen !


----------



## racefan (6. November 2007)

am reifen?? wie das denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (6. November 2007)

Ich denk das ist Neikless seine Art deinen Thread zu bojkotieren, vllt. einfach mal im Switch Thread Posten dann wird auch er dir helfen wollen, ich für meinen Teil seh da nix was auf Ghost Shifting schließen könnte, aber vllt. beschreibst du dein Problem ein wenig detailierter....vllt. im Switch Thread?


----------

